# Piedmont saugeye



## The green hornet (Oct 28, 2018)

Thinking about going to Piedmont Sunday I have never fished this time of the year.can anyone point me in the right direction for ssugeye will the roadbed and dam area my best bet or will they still be in the shallow areas .also does trolling with leadcore work this time of the year or is it strictly vibe bite? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A large percentage of the saugeyes will be in the dam basin this time of year following the shad migration to deeper water. Leadcore trolling as well as bladebaits is the ticket. I haven't been to Piedmont recently, so you better check the water levels on the MWCD site to see if there is enough water to launch.


----------



## The green hornet (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks it looks like the water is just a few inches below summer pool when trolling leadcore are flicker shads still good or do they prefer something more subtle like husky jerks or smithwicks?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

With the cold water I troll more subtle baits. Husky Jerks would be my go to bait.


----------

